# Let's talk about exhaust systems



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

When it comes to an exhaust system, it’s really hard to determine whether its quality, power, or sound is of more importance, as only a perfect combination of these features will result in a product that is the most effective for your vehicle. A quality exhaust will help your vehicle perform to its fullest potential by letting exhaust gases flow freely, and increase horsepower and torque by 7-10%. We are the authorized dealer of the most reputable names in this industry. Manufactures like Borla, MagnaFlow, Flowmaster & MBRP offer quality exhaust systems that provide better flow, performance and sound. The average car enthusiast has become accustomed to associating the sound of a car with its exhaust. The most common aftermarket exhaust system is the cat-back system. This term is used to describe an exhaust system that attaches to a catalytic converter and runs to the rear of the vehicle. This style is best for those who prefer to work on their own vehicle. In most applications it includes mandrel bent piping, clamps, and a muffler. And we are here to show you several options we have for 2014 Chevy Cruze. To view all exhausts we have for this model, you can click here: 2014 Chevy Cruze Performance Exhaust Systems at CARiD.com

Flowmaster® - Force II™ Stainless Steel Dual Cat-back Exhaust System MODERATE SOUND. 50 Series Delta Flow Muffler. Dual Rear Exit. 2.25" Tubing, 3" Polished Embossed Logo Tips. And don't forget to check how it sound! http://www.carid.com/2014-chevy-cruze-exhaust-systems/flowmaster-force-ii-exhausts-573015.html



Borla® - Stainless Steel Cat-Back Exhaust System AGGRESSIVE SOUND, Single Left Rear Exit. 3.5" x 2.75" Inlet / 4" Outlet Single Round Rolled Angle-Cut Lined Tip. 2.25" Tubing. http://www.carid.com/2014-chevy-cruze-exhaust-systems/borla-exhaust-systems-26039064.html



Stainless Steel Cat-Back Exhaust System (Dual Split Rear Exit) Dual Split Rear Exit. 2.25" Tubing, 5" x 8" x 14" Muffler, 4" x 14" Resonator, 3" Polished Stainless Tip. http://www.carid.com/2014-chevy-cru...w-series-diesel-exhaust-systems-21775921.html



How do you think, will your car benefit from the exhaust system?


----------

